# Surgical castration vs. Banding



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 28, 2013)

As my mom gets more into learning about goat management, she has been asking me some questions about what I do and what other options are out there for some of the practices (our herd is mostly dairy and she will raising meat).

She wants to know more about surgical castration instead of banding, because it sounds like that is less painful and quicker.  I don't do it just because I have never seen how and am not up to doing it without a firsthand tutorial, ya know what I mean.  But I would like your thoughts.

Is this less painful?  When banding, after a day or two, the wethers seem to be fine but I have nothing to compare it to.

Is there more of a risk for infection?  What do you do to prevent infection in the wound?  

If we were castrating in the summer when there are lots of flies, would it be better to band?

And maybe this is silly sounding but have you ever cut yourself doing it with a scalpel?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

I chose banding after looking at all methods.

The castration knife  would be a better way to go than a simple scalpel imo.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 28, 2013)

Castration is best IF you can do it yourself. It simply cost too much to have a vet do them all for you. If you don't know how to do it then banding is better because it cost nothing.

Surgical castration isn't painful and is fast and easy if you know how to do it. 

No, there is less of a chance of infection actually. 

Again banding would attract more flies. 

Never done it so no.  

Banding is not the best way to go but it is easy and cost nothing so that's why many do it.  I don't wether my goats but if I did I would band until I learned surgical castration. Then I'd go that route.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2013)

We do surgical castration because my wife had a lot of experience.

She uses necropsy scissors.  Essentially, razor sharp scissors. 

There are a couple of videos on you tube.  One is a farmer, the other is a vet.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2013)

We've had surgical castration done before on older lambs. 

IMO its is more stressfull, there a better chance of infection, and it's more costly.

We had ours done at a vet. They applied local anesthetic and left the scrotum unstitched at the end. It cost $70 to get the two done along with the pencilling and sprays we had to apply for the next two weeks.

The boys lost a lot of weight over the next couple weeks as well. 

This all could have been from the fact they were older (4months ) as well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

Our vetS like "cutting" whether they do it or not... mostly because with banding you have rotting flesh in the sac and higher chance of infection.

My one vet charges $20  our 7-8 month old Jacobs was done for free but she said an older sheep or goat, given an anesthetic with sutures/glue would be around $45-60... depending on many factors. If it has to be tubed, how much sedation etc.
I would rather spend the $20 on a buckling. 

I personally do not like banding. In the canine world many people banded tails that needed docking... hated it then, still do. 
Banding hurts..flat out.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 5, 2013)

I band.  So far, no issues.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 8, 2013)

We just did our first banding this last weekend.  Banded Brody and Banji.  The first few hours were almost as stressful for me as they were for the boys.  They would cry and kick at themselves, and run a few steps and then lay down.  I had to come in the house.  Even with painkiller, they were obviously in pain.  The next morning, they were fine and have been fine ever since.  We will see how the whole process plays out, and will make decisions based on that for the next ones we have to do.  Hopefully, since Dusty had a boy last time, she will decide it is her turn to have girls in June, and we won't have to worry about doing any more banding for a few months at least.


----------



## cteague (May 11, 2017)

I have had both done. Mine did ok on both. I did have a bleeder though. Vet had to stop it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 11, 2017)

Interesting this old post
Came up
We use to cut 
Now we band
Mostly because you can do it later
There is not and I repeat not a high risk of infection from banding
And I have not observed that it is more painful


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 11, 2017)

Haven't seen @Pearce Pastures in a while
Need to text her to see how the bucks she got from me are doing

Edited 
Darn
I got a new phone and she isn't in my contacts
If anyone has her number...


----------

